# Tinnitus, or That Ringing That Just Doesn't Quit



## interrogat (Mar 20, 2013)

_*FAIL FOR MISSPELLING RINGING.*_  

In 2009, our patrol took an RPG, and exploded on the opposite side of a qalat wall where I was standing. Since, I've had Tinnitus (ringing in the ears/head) at a very high, screeching pitch. Last week, after a few hours at the gym, I got back home, and while I was changing, I noticed the buzzing had become suddenly worse. My thoughts are that I had my earbuds at an excessively high volume. Stupid, stupid me.

I was wondering if others on this board were suffering from tinnitus, and if so, what kind of self-therapy or supplements they have been using, to keep themselves sane.

Rob


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 20, 2013)

This might help  http://www.naturalnews.com/032102_tinnitus_natural_remedies.html


----------



## Teufel (Mar 20, 2013)

I have tinnitus but it's not bad.  I find that a little white noise in the background takes care of mine.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 20, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I have tinnitus but it's not bad.  I find that a little white noise in the background takes care of mine.


I'm in the same boat. Mine is mild; I just deal with it.


----------



## tova (Mar 20, 2013)

If it gets too severe and if medical doctors can't assist, look for a dentist who specializes in treating it - had a friend who had it so severe, nothing was helping until she was referred to see a dental specialist - it is now under control.


----------



## interrogat (Mar 20, 2013)

MOTOMETO Thanks. I saw this earlier today, and decided to try the herbal route.

Teufel Mine was usually manageable like that. Just irritating now that I can hear it over music and _The Americans_.

tova I'm seeing the PA on Monday. I think he'll refer me to the ENT. I used to have ringing after I had wisdom teeth pulled, too. But my true tinnius I believe to be noise-induced and not TMJ-related.

I guess I'll let everyone know what happens on Monday, and if any of this wacko herbal business works. :whatever:


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tinnitus- I'd love to help, but its just not ringing any bells.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry (not really) amlove21 , but some of you guys are just out of control with your awful word play.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 21, 2013)

I only hated to stay within expectations.
Reed
To the OP , make sure you get seen at the VA if you are out, otherwise get it documented if you are in.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 21, 2013)

I second the getting seen by VA, even if it's just an annoyance now; get it documented.   I have it but just deal with it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2013)

interrogat said:


> My thoughts are that I had my earbuds at an excessively high volume. Stupid, stupid me.


 
I have it.

Exposing your ears to loud noises is the single worst thing you can do. You must be anal in protecting your hearing against any loud noises from now on.

Teufel is correct, white noise will help when you need to sleep etc...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 21, 2013)

Teufel said:


> ... I find that a little white noise in the background takes care of mine.


 
Most white noise makes mine worse, especially fans.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2013)

I had foam ear plugs get loose on the range, and have had ringing in my ears since 1983.

I used a natural herb "Clear Tinnitus" for years, and believe it helped me.  

I stopped using it when I retired because it's not cheap, and I am no longer worried about flight physicals.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 21, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Most white noise makes mine worse, especially fans.
> 
> LL


 
Oh, a fan at night definitely helps mine.  I have one at work too, for those days when it is quiet.  Guess it just depends on the person.  I take mine with me if I travel.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have it, but mine seems to be intermittent.  I'll be fine for awhile and then suddenly I'll get very loud ringing.  Can't quite figure out what triggers it yet.  I just jam my finger in my ear and yell at it haha.


----------

